# Setting up my new 29 gallon.. bacteria question



## Matty86 (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm setting up my 29 gallon in a few hours. I've been running the new filter in my old 14 gallon tank just to get a bit of bacteria on it, but here is my question. When I drain the water from the 14 to move it to my brothers room, can I pull some junk from the gravel and get it into the brand new 29 gallon tank?

I've vacuumed the gravel partially when doing water changes, but how can I actually get the junk out and into the new tank? I've read that some people suggest doing this...


----------



## jaguayo (Oct 26, 2011)

From what I've read you will get more bacteria if you get some gravel from your old tank, tie it in pice of an old nylon pantyhose and dump it in your new tank.


----------



## Matty86 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hmmm I'll see if there are any lying around here.. Gf doesn't think she has any haha


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Grab some of the old gravel and add it to the new tank, as suggested. Also put some in a nylon stocking and put it at the bottom of the filter, so the tank water pushes the bacteria up into your new media.

You could also use your gravel siphon and instead of siphoning all the junk into a bucket, siphon it into the new tank.


----------

